# Leather fading..whats the best suede to use for automotive use?



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

I want to redo my interior and would like to rewrap some parts in suede. Door panels glove box etc to make it look nicer. If anyone has insight on the best suede to use and where to get it I would appreciate it!
Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Leather fading..whats the best suede to use for automotive use? (Demon_Dub)*

Are you looking for real suede, or "suede-look" fabrics. Depending on the types of surfaces you'll be covering, there are several options.
For mostly flat surfaces, Alcantara has the nicest feel.
If you are doing surfaces with compund curves, you'll need something like UltraSuede, which is a little more forgiving, but lacks the richness of Alcanatara.
Natural suede is actually not much more expensive than the faux material, but it will be more difficult to maintain.
For any of these materials, check out a local upholstery shop. They should have samples available. Be aware that there are often minimum yardage requirements for each order, usually 2-3 yards with fabric, and half a hide for leathers








Bryan


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Leather fading..whats the best suede to use for automotive use? (Bryan J)*

What I would like to do is my door arm rests, my glovebox, my shift knob, headliner, and once I really check out the dash I will most likely apply there. I am mainly looking for something that wont fade and will provide a nice look. Now I just need to decide between Alcantara or Ultra Suede....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Leather fading..whats the best suede to use for automotive use? (Demon_Dub)*

Headliner can be very tricky with Alcantara. Trust me on this, I went through 3 different panels on my 00 Golf before settling for UltraSuede. The shift knob would also be tricky in Alcantara. Otherwise, everything else would work great in Alcanatara, which I prefer over UltraSuede for car upholstery.
Cheers


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Leather fading..whats the best suede to use for automotive use? (Bryan J)*

what kind of adhesive did you use for the ultra suede on your headliner. I assume you used the stock foam headliner board, so I assume whatever you used wouldn't melt it and would actually stick for more than a week in the sun.
Tips would be most appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Leather fading..whats the best suede to use for automotive use? (Darth2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth2* »_what kind of adhesive did you use for the ultra suede on your headliner.

I used 3M General Trim Adhesive. You spray on both pieces (panel and fabric), wait 5-10 minutes to tack, then apply. It can be tricky to work with on bigger panels.


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Leather fading..whats the best suede to use for automotive use? (Bryan J)*

thanks for the tip.


----------

